# Melvin Gullard To Bellator??? According to Bjorn, NOPE



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> It was revealed earlier today that Melvin Guillard had been released from the UFC following his unanimous decision defeat against Michael Johnson at UFC Fight Night 37.
> Ron Chenoy-USA TODAY Sports
> Ron Chenoy-USA TODAY Sports
> 
> ...


Source -----> http://themmareport.com/2014/03/bel...lvin-guillard-following-his-release-from-ufc/


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Makes sense to me. I think Chandler, Alvarez and even Hawn if he went back down would dominate Melvin very easily. Other then that it makes more sense to look for the next big thing in the division. They might not have a bunch of names in the LW division other then that but they do have talented fighters. 

Honestly WSOF makes sense for Melvin, seems like a shorter commitment. He might be able to do like Rumble did and pull off some big wins and get back to the UFC. He just needs to go out there and perform.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

OU said:


> Makes sense to me. I think Chandler, Alvarez and even Hawn if he went back down would dominate Melvin very easily. Other then that it makes more sense to look for the next big thing in the division. They might not have a bunch of names in the LW division other then that but they do have talented fighters.
> 
> Honestly WSOF makes sense for Melvin, seems like a shorter commitment. He might be able to do like Rumble did and pull off some big wins and get back to the UFC. He just needs to go out there and perform.


I like the WSOF idea. Guillard/gaethje would be one hell of fun fight to watch. I think both Chandler and Alvarez would starch Melvin without too much trouble.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

IMO Bellator dropped the ball here. The only reason I can see them able to justify not signing Melvin is if his management asked for too much money.

Melvin is still young and exciting to watch. He can end any fight in a split second. His experience is through the roof and he's gonna add HL reels to any org that he fights in... IMO the LW division needs his talent in Bellator at this point.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

_RIVAL_ said:


> IMO Bellator dropped the ball here. The only reason I can see them able to justify not signing Melvin is if his management asked for too much money.
> 
> *Melvin is still young and exciting to watch*. He can end any fight in a split second. His experience is through the roof and he's gonna add HL reels to any org that he fights in... IMO the LW division needs his talent in Bellator at this point.


Well the problem is Melvin seems to have lost his edge he once had. Not only that but he has a ton of fights under his belt and is old for his age, if that makes sense. 
If he goes to WSOF or anywhere really and he starts putting up some HL worthy stuff like you suggest I would think his stint outside the UFC would be a short one. IMO he just needs to perform.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

OU said:


> Well the problem is Melvin seems to have lost his edge he once had. Not only that but he has a ton of fights under his belt and is old for his age, if that makes sense.
> If he goes to WSOF or anywhere really and he starts putting up some HL worthy stuff like you suggest I would think his stint outside the UFC would be a short one. IMO he just needs to perform.


Melvin had a recent interview.. I'll try to dig this one up where he states that he was badly injured going into the Michael Johnson fight... he had to fight that way.. two ribs and his hand. 

I wouldn't count Melvin out just yet. I bet he'd rip up 90% of Bellators LWs to this day. He's still a factor. 

He said he's not looking at going back to the UFC at this point, he just wants to be paid for putting on good shows and he wants to fight 4 times a year. 

A hungry Melvin is a scary LW for sure.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Melvin had a recent interview.. I'll try to dig this one up where he states that he was badly injured going into the Michael Johnson fight... he had to fight that way.. two ribs and his hand.
> 
> I wouldn't count Melvin out just yet. I bet he'd rip up 90% of Bellators LWs to this day. He's still a factor.
> 
> ...


I hate hearing those kind of things, I understand you might need to fight because you need that money right now but long term it's a dumb decision to fight that injured. 
Hopefully we see a re-vamped Melvin in his next fight, he can be very fun to watch when he is on his game. I think his problem has always been finding that mental balance. It just seems like sometimes he over thinks things and sometimes he lets his emotions get the best of him. People have been waiting for him to find that balance he needs. 

I'd like to see how he would do in Bellator, I don't think he would win the LW tourney most years but I wouldn't totally put it past him. 
But like I mentioned before I think WSOF, Legacy, RFA and Titan would be better options. Still televised where some fans can see it and he will get a little buzz if he puts on a show. If he does well that should open up his options even more.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bellator missed an opportunity to put a measuring stick in there lw division, wether this was a intentional move where they were scared a ufc reject would make there division look weak or wether it was merely a financial decision it seems foolish to let a known commodity slip away unless his demands were unreasonable 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I doubt Bellator was scared of Melvin. He hasn't shown the consistency needed to win a Bellator tourney. He would likely lose to a more talented fighter with less name value that many people here would call a "can" if Melvin won. I could see him losing to Marcin Held easily. I would be surprised if he would be able to win the current LW tourney.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

_RIVAL_ said:


> IMO Bellator dropped the ball here. The only reason I can see them able to justify not signing Melvin is if his management asked for too much money.
> 
> Melvin is still young and exciting to watch. He can end any fight in a split second. His experience is through the roof and he's gonna add HL reels to any org that he fights in... IMO the LW division needs his talent in Bellator at this point.


I kind of agree. Would of been a good gauge for what he has to offer still if he could get through a tourney. No clue if there was even a willingness on Melvin's part though for it. He has fought himself to the same position as a lot of the guys competing in the BFC tourneys though. I doubt he'd find a way to win out if in there though, so they don't exactly need him, but he would be a nice fit in their mix.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

You know the more I think about this the more upset I'm getting... I'd love to see Guillard competing in a Bellator LW tourney!!!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

OU said:


> I hate hearing those kind of things, I understand you might need to fight because you need that money right now but long term it's a dumb decision to fight that injured.
> Hopefully we see a re-vamped Melvin in his next fight, he can be very fun to watch when he is on his game. I think his problem has always been finding that mental balance. It just seems like sometimes he over thinks things and sometimes he lets his emotions get the best of him. People have been waiting for him to find that balance he needs.
> 
> I'd like to see how he would do in Bellator, I don't think he would win the LW tourney most years but I wouldn't totally put it past him.
> But like I mentioned before I think WSOF, Legacy, RFA and Titan would be better options. Still televised where some fans can see it and he will get a little buzz if he puts on a show. If he does well that should open up his options even more.


I think the injury thing is an excuse for a shitty performance against a fighter that he didn't want to open up against. He looked equally shitty when he fought Jeremy Stephens and Camoes.


----------

